# Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Niedersachsen



## mxfrnk (10. August 2014)

Petri Heil,
ich bin Max, habe heute meine Fischerprüfung bestanden und das hier wird mein erster Beitrag in diesem tollen Forum :m#h

Also, nachdem ich heute die Prüfung bestanden habe, habe ich sofort danach den " Fischerprüfungs-Ausweis " bekommen. Ich weiß, dass ich mit diesem nun zur Gemeinde muss um den Fischereischein zu beantragen. Und genau da tun sich mir noch ein paar Fragen auf:
1. Wie lange hat es bei euch in Niedersachsen gedauert? 
2. Muss ich ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen können? Aus der Website meiner Gemeinde werde ich nicht schlau: Online schreiben sie, dass man nur ein Passbild und die Prüfungsbescheinigung mitbringen muss und in dem Antragsformular steht was von Führungszeugnis.

Ich weiß, dass man das alles mit einem Anruf klären könnte. Aber heute ist Sonntag und mich interessiert das nunmal jetzt. Dafür ist so ein Forum doch da! :q


----------



## Gemenie (10. August 2014)

*AW: Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Niedersachsen*

bei mir in Braunschweig 2 Passbilder sportfichser Zeugnis  Geld und 15 min warten alles erledigt bekommst du bei uns gleich mit .
 gruß gemenie


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. August 2014)

*AW: Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Niedersachsen*

Richtig #6. Ist in Wolfenbüttel nicht anders.


----------



## mxfrnk (10. August 2014)

*AW: Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Niedersachsen*



Gemenie schrieb:


> bei mir in Braunschweig 2 Passbilder sportfichser Zeugnis  Geld und 15 min warten alles erledigt bekommst du bei uns gleich mit .
> gruß gemenie



Vielen Dank für die superschnellen Antworten, das ist ja verrückt! |bigeyes

Dann werde ich morgen mal mein Glück versuchen. Wenn alles gut geht, steh ich morgen Abend vielleicht schon am Wasser:vik::m:k


----------

